# Topaz Studio update



## Zenon (Oct 24, 2018)

AI Clear was also updated. Much faster which makes it more usable now. I'm impressed. It's going to replace DXO PL for those special jobs - for now.  It retains LR edits and does not create a Collection Set back in LR.      

Topaz Studio update: NEW AI CLEAR version >3X faster – Plugs 'N Pixels


----------



## Zenon (Oct 28, 2018)

Just in case anyone is thinking about it. I can't use it. I'm getting bad artifacts with high ISO files. My iMac does not have enough VRAM to run it.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 3, 2018)

Not sure if anyone is interested. Topaz is having issues and is aware of it. The artifacts are not due to the VRAM as people that meet  hardware recommendations are getting them.


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 6, 2018)

I use TS as a plugin but recently it has been very slow when starting up - dreadfully so. However a fix is on the horizon. It and Nik are my go to plugins.


----------



## mcasan (Nov 20, 2018)

BTW, Topaz will have a good Black Friday sale price on their products.


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 20, 2018)

That Topaz fix is out and it is still not good starting. I am in contact with the devs but am not hopeful - the problem seems to arise from the software having to phone home on the first start-up. I have basically dumped it and rely on Nik but more and more I am trying to do most in LR and PS.


----------



## mcasan (Nov 22, 2018)

If you are trying to stay within Lr and Ps, you might want to look at the Ps pallets from Blake Rudis.   There is Zone System Express, Palette Effects, and you get Proof and Export with them.    Those palettes become extensions inside Ps.    The training packages that come with the palettes is excellent.   If you join F64 elite first, you will then get 15% off if you purchase any of the palettes.   

The Zone System Express!


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 24, 2018)

Thank you. Look a bit pricey though?


----------



## mcasan (Nov 25, 2018)

Not if you purchase them on dates when he makes a new release and get the additional 15% off for being an Elite member.    

While a new other persons have released Ps luminosity panels, I have not see this feature range on other Ps panels.


----------

